# FSA Surf 11' Runout Rod - New



## StAug (Dec 11, 2014)

Offering a new Florida Surf Angler 11' Runout 2-4oz casting rod with storage pouch. This rod is dual rung for use with either a conventional or spinning (braided line) reel. The rod cost is $265 when it is available. Will sell for $220 as a great Christmas present! St. Augustine.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Are the two pieces equal length?


----------



## StAug (Dec 11, 2014)

Are the two pieces equal length?

Yes


----------



## StAug (Dec 11, 2014)

StAug said:


> Offering a new Florida Surf Angler 11' Runout 2-4oz casting rod with storage pouch. This rod is dual rung for use with either a conventional or spinning (braided line) reel. The rod cost is $265 when it is available. Will sell for $220 as a great Christmas present! St. Augustine.


The rod has been sold.


----------

